# Incorporar Parlantes PC a Automovil



## opoyc (Jul 3, 2009)

Lo que quiero hacer es incorporar los parlantes de la PC (los de la foto) a un automóvil, y así utilizarlos con un mp3 player o el celular, bueno lo que hice fue abrirlos, entonces encontré el _mini transformador_ y decia "*Output 7.5 voltios, 0.25 amperios*", creo que eso es lo importante de saber, ahora; la tensión de las baterías de automóviles creo que varia de los 11v a los 15v, y el amperaje lo desconozco por completo... A decir verdad no se mucho de electricidad, y no quiero equivocarme, que la primera vez por probar conectarlos directamente a la batería explotó uno de esos tubos que se encuentran pegados a la placa  ... Que necesito añadir al circuito para que no haya problemas???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2009)

opoyc dijo:
			
		

> A decir verdad *no se mucho de electricidad*, y no quiero equivocarme, que la primera vez por probar conectarlos directamente a la batería explotó uno de *esos tubos que se encuentran pegados a la placa*  ... Que necesito añadir al circuito para que no haya problemas???



Lo que tenés que agregar son PRUDENCIA y CONOCIMIENTOS, sobre todo esto último. Por que será que todo el mundo cree que la electrónica es taaan fácil...

En fin...mas que agregarle parece que hay que *sacarle*, pero sin una foto del interior es una adivinanza.


----------



## opoyc (Jul 3, 2009)

Quien seas; son estudiante de Ing. Mecánica ademas de Economía, y quiero aprender algo, es solo eso, vamos Acaso me vas a decir que naciste con "TODO ESE BASTO CONOCIMIENTO"? Ah? Por algo tengo que empezar o no? Si crees que has estudiado demasiado en la universidad o donde sea que obtuviste el "CONOCIMIENTO", y no quieres ayudar a las personas con él, entonces deja el teclado a un lado y deja de escribir cosas sin sentido... "Lo que tenés que agregar tú son HUMILDAD Y TOLERANCIA! 

Disculpen a los moderadores y administradores, pero lo cierto es que me registré para encontrar ayuda, y no para leer cosas sin sentido de personas sin respeto a los demas....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

Amigo ezavalla que pasa? ? ?

tú no eres así, vamos amigo sé más amable.

Ahora bien para el amigo Opoyc tengo la respuesta a tus preguntas....

los parlantes de PC como ya habrás visto tienen incorporado (en uno de ellos) el mini transformador y toda la bola, lo único que debes hacer es agregar la señal de tu MP3 o celular y ellos harán el resto.

en cuanto a la alimentación puedes valerte de un simple integrado tipo LM78S75 o LM78S75C los cuales son reguladores de voltaje positivo de 2 Amperes de corriente y de 7.5 Volts, como su nombre lo indica LM78S"75" jeje, toda la familia de LM78xxx o 79xxx dicen que valor tiran regulado. de esa forma no tendras problemas con el voltaje ni con los posibles distorciones que se meten en el audio.

si necesitas ayuda con el circuito del regulador pregunta
no hay problemas

el conocimiento se hizo para distribuirse.

abrazo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

más facil no conozco
simplemente sacas el transformador y pones ese pequeño circuito

saludos.


----------



## opoyc (Jul 3, 2009)

Oka! Gracias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

pero supongo yo que tambien trabajara a 12 voltios y sonara mejor,si se pudiera saber que chip lleva,pues seria lo mejor,puede ser que sea un tda2822 que es lo mas normal de altavoces asi,y si es este el que lleva,pues directamente le metes positivo y negativo a la placa y listo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 4, 2009)

sisip, yo diria lo mismo que vos pero...debo diferir...

no me pregunten por qué, porque aun no lo he estudiado, pero si metes cualquier clase de integrado tipo TDA aun los que aguantan mas de 12volts (la mayoria), directos a la bateria del auto, sin filtros ni reguladores...el sonido sale muy mal y hasta mete golpeteos de corriente.

por eso mejor si le mete un regulador. De última si va a 12 volts le metes un LM7812 y listo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2009)

Me da la impresión de que estamos complicando el circuito sin necesidad...

Si el transformador es de 7,5V, al rectificarlo quedan 10,5V y ese valor debe ser el que entrega a plena carga. Apostaría a que entrega 12/15V de continua en vacío y es es lo que entrega la batería...

Con un tester habrá que medir el transformador y desde ahí ver qué se hace.


Saludos


----------



## opoyc (Jul 4, 2009)

Bueno, me están confundiendo... Yo lo que voy a hacer es ésto, voy a comprar 2 reguladores de corriente, un LM7808, y unos LM78S75 o LM78S75C cualquiera de los dos, para probar ambos, uno de 8v y otro de 7.5v,  ademas yo doy por un hecho  que ellos aguantaran los cambios de tensión que como mencioné anteriormente, varían entre 11v y alrededor de los 15v! Se que debo de soldar el pin izquierdo al positivo de la batería, el negativo al del centro, después unirlos en la salida por medio de una resistencia, para tener una referencia, así es no? Por otro lado, el transformador decía que la intensidad que necesita la placa del parlante es de 0.25 amperios, no existe problema con que le llegue mas? Ademas de comprar una resistencia de cuantos ohmios debe de ser, y donde la debo de colocar exactamente? Adjunto una imagen de lo que voy a hacer.... Ah y disculpen es mi primer diagrama, espero no ofender a alguno con mis errores....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 7, 2009)

NO debes hacer eso pues esa resistencia sólo estaria funcionando como una carga mas al pobre regulador.

utiliza mi diagrama, funciona barbaro, si quieres te paso fotos de como queda.... y te aseguro que no te arrepentiras.

los reguladores aqui en argentina cuestan unos $1,50, lo cual no supera los 50 centavos de dólar.


----------



## opoyc (Jul 7, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> NO debes hacer eso pues esa resistencia sólo estaria funcionando como una carga mas al pobre regulador.
> 
> utiliza mi diagrama, funciona barbaro, si quieres te paso fotos de como queda.... y te aseguro que no te arrepentiras.
> 
> los reguladores aqui en argentina cuestan unos $1,50, lo cual no supera los 50 centavos de dólar.



Si por favor postea las fotos! Otra cosa no encontré en la tienda de electrónica la LM78S75 ni la LM78S75C, entonces compré una LM7808...


----------



## opoyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Bueno compañeros finalmente lo logré! Todo funcionó perfectamente, el único inconveniente que pude encontrar es que al conectarlo a la pila del automóvil suena muy bajo en comparación a cuando se conecta a la corriente eléctrica de la casa, debo añadirle un regulador de 10 voltios? con eso serviria? ademas si en dada ocasión quisiera ponerle otro amplificador tendría que cambiar los condensadores de 100 nanofaradios y el otro de 100 microfaradios?

Todo solucionado! Cambie el regulador de 8 voltios por uno de 12, suena y funciona perfectamente! Gracias a todos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 11, 2009)

Los capacitores son filtros no hace falta cambiarlos.

el regulador tenes que ir viendolo (algunos vienen fallados de fabrica incluso) hasta que encuentras el que te conviene y te sirve mejor.

si quieres agregar otro amplificador fijate si el regulador tolera la corriente que pasara por él, sino solo colocas otro regulador 1 para cada amplificadorf.

saludos.


----------



## overdriver (Sep 14, 2009)

yo quiero hacer lo mismo, pero en vez de trabajar con 7.5, trabaja con 11.2, qué integrado puedo usar?


----------



## overdriver (Sep 15, 2009)

seguí el circuito de DJ DRACO pero con un LM7812 (porque usan 12 mis parlantes) y quedó perfecto, gracias!


----------



## overdriver (Sep 16, 2009)

no.. se queman los transistores de la plaqueta..
parece que hay un problema con la corriente :S


----------



## lawebdejorge (Sep 25, 2009)

bueno mi pequeño aporte a lo mejor mas cabernicola y solo de aficionado pero me ha resultado, primero partamos por donde injhectarle la energia a tus parlantes, lo mas seguro es que tenga diodos rectificadores, buscale el respectivo positivo y negativo y aplicale la corriente primero prueba con una similar a los 7,5 o bateria de nueve volt de esas domesticas, si te da resultado solda los respectivos cables positivo y negativo, pero a la del positivo agregale un resitencia de 1k en serie y luego conectala a los 12 volt de la bateria, yo lo he probado con unos circuitos dfe luvces intermitente que trabajan a 5 volt, el otro dia me hice ese destellador led simple para simular una alarma y erl led destella en el tablero, obviamente mientras me hago una alarma de verdad, y este simple circuito trabaja a 12, otra cosa que se puede hacer es con un ci regulkador de voltaje como el 7809 que es barato y simple de conectar solo tiene 3 patas una va a la entrada 12v, la del medio a negativo y la 3ra a la salida que deberia salir ya disminuida segun el voltaje


----------



## walterdos (Dic 10, 2009)

Lo más fácil para usar la plaquetita de los parlantes de pc, es con el regulador 7809, y a la salida osea a los 9v regulados le colocan un electrolítico de 1000uF por 25 volt y listo, además le pueden poner un disipador de alguna fuente vieja e inservible de pc al regulador y queda bomba, yo lo tengo así en mi auto hace un montón, además hice un circuito para alimentar al mp3 así no gasto en pilas.


----------



## chapu555 (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola, lei lo que hiciste con los parlantes de la pc..
Yo tambien quiero conectarlos a los parlantes del auto, ya q mi 
estereo murio porque le hice un cortocircuito.
Serias tan amable de pasarme el paso a paso de como lo hiciste?? Suenan bien?? no tengo mucha idea de electronica, pero si muchas ganas, saludos


----------

